# Fox apologizes for airing black penis on national television



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2008)

Awful Announcing: FOX Apologizes For The On-Air Dong

FOX Apologizes For The On-Air Dong
Monday, December 08, 2008

Just a quick update to the "exposing" post earlier today in which Fox accidentally aired Visanthe Shiancoe's nether region. The network has issues an apology and here is their statement via the Star Tribune....



> Shiancoe was inadvertently shown naked on television while a FOX camera crew taped owner Zygi Wilf’s presentation of the game ball to coach Brad Childress’ 19-year-old son Andrew, who is joining the Marine Corps on Monday.
> 
> Shiancoe was standing behind and to the side of Wilf with a towel partly covering his body. But not completely.
> 
> “It obviously was an oversight on our part and we apologize,” said FOX Sports vice president of Communications Dan Bell.


Well that was short wasn't it? I guess you don't really have to draw out a lengthy apology when it comes to on-air nekkidness though.

FOX apologizes for showing unclothed Viking (Star Tribune)


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2008)

Check out the bald guy to the right checking out his peepee.

SportingNews.com - The Sporting Blog

Viking Exposed -- Literally -- On Live TV
Sunday, December 07, 2008
Posted By Tom Ziller 4:39 PM
In the Fox postgame show following the 1PM games, producers cut to the Vikings locker room where team owner Zygi Wilf gave an emotional speech about coach Brad Childress' son, who is off for a tour in Iraq. Unfortunately, no one made sure all the Vikes had pants on. This happened on live television.









TSB boss Chris Mottram said the exposed Viking in question quickly covered with the towel, but the damage had been done. If you consider penis exposed on Sunday afternoon television to be damaging.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Visanthe Shiancoe's nether region.
> 
> 
> Well that was short wasn't it?




haha. were you trying to be funny or did you just get lucky


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2008)

it would be funny to make the blue rectangle just a little dot.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> haha. were you trying to be funny or did you just get lucky


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it would be funny to make the blue rectangle just a little dot.



This guy really does need a small dot. 

Cowboys Locker Room Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2008)

thesky85 said:


> yes! I'm too



I know your gay.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it would be funny to make the blue rectangle just a little dot.



Here's the pic without the blue rectangle, feel free to place the little dot.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 9, 2008)

Very misleading Mino!...I thought it was gonna be Sean Hannity in black face...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 9, 2008)

They bald guy sure is a meat gazer.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 10, 2008)

maniclion said:


> They bald guy sure is a meat gazer.....



LMAO...I noticed the same thing.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw that live, it just seemed like a close call it must of been there for a fraction of a second.  I knew exactly what it was when I read the title though.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I saw that live, it just seemed like a close call it must of been there for a fraction of a second.  I knew exactly what it was when I read the title though.



Ditto.


----------



## gorgey (Mar 24, 2009)

What do you think? cut or not?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

It would be impossible to tell from just looking at my screen but I am sure if you ask Visanthe to show it to you he would be happy to.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2009)

gorgey said:


> What do you think? cut or not?



i think you could cut half of it off n he'd still have plenty.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 24, 2009)

dude must get a lot of attention now.


----------



## T_man (Mar 25, 2009)

gays


----------

